# Laparotomy and Left Oophorectomy



## 0913@70 (May 21, 2012)

Can somebody tell me if the CPT code 58940 is correct to bill for laparotomy and left oophorectomy? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## akonyk (Jun 4, 2012)

*Lap and L Ophorectomy*

Not 100% sure but I think I'd bill the Lap as the primary code 49000 and the 58940 with the 59 modifier.
I'm curious to see if this is what anyone else would recommend.
Hope it helps.


----------



## luluburger (Jan 11, 2013)

You can not bill the 49000 with 59840 due to cci edits, if a procedure was actually done then that over rides the  exploratory procedure


----------

